# link test



## gearjammer (Apr 2, 2016)

http://SmokingMeatForums.com › Forums › Recipes Only › Side Items › Dutch's "Wicked Baked Beans"testing setting up links


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 4, 2016)

http://SmokingMeatForums.com › Forums › Just for Fun › Test Area › Camp Chef SmokePro SE Pellet Grill Review Anyone?www                    http://SmokingMeatForums.com › Forums › Just for Fun › Test Area › Camp Chef SmokePro SE Pellet Grill Review Anyone?


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 8, 2016)

http://SmokingMeatForums.com › Forums › Just for Fun › Test Area › Sausage Test


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 10, 2016)

Bear's "Step by Step" Index


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 13, 2016)

http://Sausage Test        xxx


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 13, 2016)

SmokingMeatForums.com  › Forums  › Announcements  › Messages for All Guests and Members  › Bear's "Step by Step" Index


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 30, 2016)

http://Smoker Basics


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 30, 2016)

http://No color                                       aaa


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 30, 2016)

http://No color


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 30, 2016)

http://SmokingMeatForums.com › Forums › Cold Smoking › Bacon › Maple Bacon from start to finish with Qview.


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 30, 2016)

http://SmokingMeatForums.com › Forums › Cold Smoking › Bacon › Maple Bacon from start to finish with Qview.


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 30, 2016)

[h1]Maple Bacon 2.0[/h1]


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 30, 2016)

http://Maple Bacon 2.0


----------



## gearjammer (May 14, 2016)

*Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)*


----------



## gearjammer (May 14, 2016)

[h1]Charity rib cook-off[/h1]


----------



## gearjammer (May 14, 2016)

[h1]Charity rib cook-off[/h1]


----------



## gearjammer (May 14, 2016)

SmokingMeatForums.com  › Forums  › Smoking Meat (and other things)  › Poultry  › Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)


----------



## gearjammer (May 14, 2016)

Hello from A-Town


----------



## gearjammer (May 14, 2016)

http://Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)


----------



## gearjammer (May 14, 2016)

[h1]Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)[/h1]


----------



## gearjammer (May 14, 2016)

*Chicken Thighs *(Hickory Smoked)


----------



## gearjammer (May 14, 2016)

Home
Forums
Smokers & More
Photos
Groups
Articles
Sponsors
Search




  47

SmokingMeatForums.com  › Forums  › Smoking Meat (and other things)  › Poultry  › Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)

[h3]SmokingMeatForums.com Top Picks[/h3]
See all Smokers & More







Weber 721001 Smokey Mountain Cooker 18.5-Inch Smoker
15 Reviews




$299.00See it







Bayou Classic 9195 32-Quart Stainless-Steel Outdoor Turkey Fryer Kit with Burner
1 Review




 See it







Masterbuilt 40" Electric Smoker with Window
48 Reviews




$498.98See it


[h3]Featured Stories[/h3]





Got Jeff's Book Yet?






Jeff's Recipes for Rub & Sauce






Learn How to Smoke Meat in 5 Days

[h3]Topics Discussed[/h3]Select text to tag

[h3]Recent Reviews[/h3]
See All the Latest Reviews






Black Maverick ET-733 Long Range Wireless Dual Probe BBQ Smoker...
Reviewed by antrocks22

Received this for Christmas and could not be happier. My smoking area at my house is about 100 ft feet away and was worried that it would be to far. Luckily the range as specified in the manual is...

Full Review





12 Bones Smokehouse (Asheville NC) Blueberry-chipotle sauce
Reviewed by arodier

This sauce is amazingly delicious. It has a subtle sweetness up front and then a nice manageable after-burn. Right out of the bottle for dipping tastes a lot like spicy blueberry pie, but once...

Full Review





Masterbuilt 20078715 Electric Digital Smoker Front Controller,...
Reviewed by Suzukiparts1

I have had it for almost 6 months now, I cannot complain about anything.  I am new to smokers/smoking meat and this unit has made it fun and easy for me to learn.  I am experimenting with different...

Full Review





Pit Boss Grills 71820 Wood Pellet Grill
Reviewed by loucarisma

bought this grill two days ago at menards. 499.00 great build quality for the rice. the treager that is the same size is 800.00. I haven't used itt yet but it looks to be a great product. search...

Full Review





Smoking Meat: The Essential Guide to Real Barbecue
Reviewed by AnglerXL

This book was a  fantastic way to learn about smoking.  As someone being new to the game, I learned much about the process of smoking.  This book not only provides excellent, tasty (I can atest)...

Full Review

[h3]Currently Viewing[/h3]
*1 Member*

Gearjammer

New Posts   All Forums:Forum Nav:
[h1]Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)[/h1]
0 Unread Posts Subscribe Search This Thread Preferences


« Previous
1
2
3
Next »

Post a ReplyStart a New Thread

post #1 of 53

3/30/14

Thread Starter  








Bearcarver






  
*online*

21,849 Posts. Joined 9/2009
Location: Macungie, PA
Points: 1755

*Chicken Thighs *(Hickory Smoked)

First I gotta say, I'm not usually big on chicken, however these thighs were some of the best chicken I have ever eaten.

*I'll give a short Step by Step, just to show how I did mine:*

I started out with 9 Chick Thighs.

I coated 9 thighs with EVO & a good dose of rub.


*The rest went like the following:*

1:15PM--------------Fill AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and light one end.
1:30PM--------------Pre-heat MES 40 to 225˚, and put AMNPS in bottom left.
1:45PM--------------Put all 9 Thighs on one grill rack.
2:00PM--------------Put full rack of Thighs in 2nd position of smoker, and empty rack above it.
3:30PM--------------Change heat to 250˚.
3:30PM--------------Also flipped all thighs over, and lost one to my crummy porch floor (Thigh last seen flying over pet cemetery into woods).
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




4:15PM--------------Change heat to 275˚.
4:30PM--------------Put Stuffed Taters (Mrs Bear made) in pan on top rack.
5:00PM--------------Remove All from smoker.

BTW:  I took them all to 165° or better.

Thanks for looking,
Bear





All Thighs rubbed & ready for smoker:

http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/c2bd2cc2-1a47-4dae-8701-87eb83cd03a9.jpg.html

Through the Looking Glass:



Better look of what's going on:



Stuffed Taters ready for Half hour in smoke:



Everything pulled from smoker:



Closer look at thighs:



Taters smoked & ready to eat:



Bear's first helping:


__________________

Edited by Bearcarver - 3/21/15 at 11:33am

US Army Vietnam Veteran 1969---Dong Tam (9th Inf Div.)

Check Out Bear's Easy to Follow Step by Step Index Page. 

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

All Kinds To Choose From.

ReplyQuoteMulti

3 

post #2 of 53

3/30/14








Weev





  
offline

70 Posts. Joined 3/2014
Location: Edmore Michigan
Points: 10

Wow bear that sure looks awesome
do you precook the potatoes or put them in raw

ReplyQuoteMulti

post #3 of 53

3/30/14








Chef JimmyJ
WHAT THIN BLUE SMOKE!?!





  
offline

12,457 Posts. Joined 5/2011
Location: A Jersey Boy.
Points: 562

Very tasty looking chow. Your tutorial is nicely done as usual. I have got to get my MES fixed...JJ

*If you post a question to me in a thread and you don't hear back in 12 hours...Send a PM!...*

*The only thing PC about me is the Computer I am typing on!*

*The really Great Recipes are worth Sharing...All the rest are Secret!...*

OTBS # 245

Premier Member

2 MES 40 w/ AMNPS

Black and White MAV 732's

AMNTS and 3 Q-MATZ

ReplyQuoteMulti

post #4 of 53

3/30/14








JP61





  
offline

2,579 Posts. Joined 3/2011
Location: NE Ohio
Points: 119

Thanks Bear! I haven't even had breakfast yet............. everything looks great as always. Not exactly sure why but, thighs are my least favorite part of a chicken. Don't think I'd have any difficulty putting away a couple pieces of them there thighs though 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe







  USMC 1/9 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

 The Walking Death

         79 - 83

Have you hugged your smoker today?

ReplyQuoteMulti

post #5 of 53

3/30/14

Thread Starter  








Bearcarver





  
*online*

21,849 Posts. Joined 9/2009
Location: Macungie, PA
Points: 1755



Weev said:


> Wow bear that sure looks awesome
> do you precook the potatoes or put them in raw


Thanks Weev!!

Mrs Bear just Bakes the potatoes.

Then cuts them in half.

She scoops the white out, leaving about 1/4" in the skin.

Then she mashes the white part, mixing in a little shredded cheese.

Then she sprinkles little pieces of fried Bacon & some shredded Mozzarella & Cheddar cheese on top.

Bear

US Army Vietnam Veteran 1969---Dong Tam (9th Inf Div.)

Check Out Bear's Easy to Follow Step by Step Index Page. 

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

All Kinds To Choose From.

ReplyQuoteMulti

post #6 of 53

3/30/14








Weev





  
offline

70 Posts. Joined 3/2014
Location: Edmore Michigan
Points: 10

Sounds awesome those sure are going on the to do list Although its really not nice to be putting picture that look that good before I have had breakfast

ReplyQuoteMulti

post #7 of 53

3/30/14








Hambone1950





  
offline

1,401 Posts. Joined 7/2012
Location: Metrowest Boston , ma.
Points: 45

I am very big on chicken , Bear , and yours sounds and looks spectacular! Love those baked potatoes too. That last plate shot is my idea of heaven.
Edited by Hambone1950 - 3/30/14 at 8:01am

Weber smoky mountain cooker , weber smoky joe ,

"The things that are obvious to you are not obvious to everyone"
ME


*we call it BAH- b- cue!*








Corned beef into pastrami
(3 photos)






London broil on the kettle
(6 photos)






Smoked wings on the WSM
(4 photos)


ReplyQuoteMulti

post #8 of 53

3/30/14








SeenRed
God Bless Our Troops And Their Families





  
offline

8,584 Posts. Joined 2/2009
Location: N.E. Oklahoma
Points: 312

Looks delicious Bear...Nice going!  You've put me in the mood for some chicken...but I'm a breast man 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...I think I'm gonna do something with some boneless breast for dinner.

Red

Southern Q Limo Jr Gravity Fed
REC TEC Pellet Smoker
BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2
Maverick ET-732 and ET-73
Red Thermopen
AMNPS and 12" AMNTS








Couple of Quick Ribeyes on the Rec Tec w/Qview!
(6 photos)






Red's "Wet" Baby Back Ribs w/Qview!
(11 photos)






Red's Grilled Lemon Pepper Atlantic Cod Fillets
(4 photos)


ReplyQuoteMulti

post #9 of 53

3/30/14








Smoking B





  
offline

5,100 Posts. Joined 9/2012
Location: Middle of Nowhere, South Central PA
Points: 479

Looks mighty good Bear - especially with those taters!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OTBS #261                                           Pinball      Canadian bacon dry cure vs. brine

MES 30, UDS build, CharGriller Duo, AMNPS, Mav 732, AGS vacuum tumbler, Cabelas 1hp commercial grinder, Weston 7lb stuffer, original Tilia Foodsaver, original wooden Duncan, Hobart 1712 automatic slicer








Today's smoke - Pork loin with homemade wine peppercorn sauce
(19 photos)






Pinball
(8 photos)






Making some sausage - Krakowska, Linguica, Extra Hot Italian & Italian Face Melters
(33 photos)


ReplyQuoteMulti

post #10 of 53

3/30/14

Thread Starter  








Bearcarver





  
*online*

21,849 Posts. Joined 9/2009
Location: Macungie, PA
Points: 1755



Chef JimmyJ said:


> Very tasty looking chow. Your tutorial is nicely done as usual. I have got to get my MES fixed...JJ


Thank You Jimmy!!!

Bear


JP61 said:


> Thanks Bear! I haven't even had breakfast yet............. everything looks great as always. Not exactly sure why but, thighs are my least favorite part of a chicken. Don't think I'd have any difficulty putting away a couple pieces of them there thighs though


Thanks Joe!!

My tastes are a little strange when it comes to Chicken & Turkey----If I'm just going to eat chicken, thighs are my favorite, but if I'm going to make a Sammy with Mayo or MW, I prefer white meat in the Sammy.

Bear

US Army Vietnam Veteran 1969---Dong Tam (9th Inf Div.)

Check Out Bear's Easy to Follow Step by Step Index Page. 

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

All Kinds To Choose From.

ReplyQuoteMulti

post #11 of 53

3/30/14








Foamheart
High Priest of Hephaestus





  
offline

8,807 Posts. Joined 4/2013
Location: South Louisiana, on the Mississippi
Points: 1195

OK, so what you are saying here is Bear Jr. ain't holding up his end currently?

Why the Q-mat?

Known aliases "Foam", "Uncle Goldie", "Pooh Pah", "Kevin"

OTBS 273

Veterans: Thank you for your service. We do appreciate your sacrifice. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Electrics - Digital MES-30, MES-40, Analog Redi-Smok

Pipe Pits - 10", 14", 24"

Jambalaya Pots

Dutch Ovens

Gumbo Pots

Seafood Boilers








Car
(1 item)
    

ReplyQuoteMulti

post #12 of 53

3/30/14

Thread Starter  








Bearcarver





  
*online*

21,849 Posts. Joined 9/2009
Location: Macungie, PA
Points: 1755



Hambone1950 said:


> I am very big on chicken , Bear , and yours sounds and looks spectacular! Love those baked potatoes too. That last plate shot is my idea of heaven.


THank You Sir!!!

Glad you like it.

Bear


SeenRed said:


> Looks delicious Bear...Nice going!  You've put me in the mood for some chicken...but I'm a breast man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Red !!!

It's funny how that works in generations-----My Dad was a Breast Man, but both of his Sons are Leg & Thigh men.

Bear

US Army Vietnam Veteran 1969---Dong Tam (9th Inf Div.)

Check Out Bear's Easy to Follow Step by Step Index Page. 

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

All Kinds To Choose From.

ReplyQuoteMulti

post #13 of 53

3/30/14








c farmer





  
offline

8,553 Posts. Joined 2/2013
Location: Central Pa
Points: 935

Them taters look killer Bear.

Gonna have to try them.

I love legs and thighs.  My wife eats the breasts.

1st gen mes 30

Gold Joe mini

The UDS


Adam

ReplyQuoteMulti

post #14 of 53

3/30/14








WaterinHoleBrew
"Skin that smoke wagon and see what happens."





  
offline

7,261 Posts. Joined 6/2013
Location: S.E. Idaho
Points: 1028

Looks real good Bear..... Gotta try them taters though, dang those look tasty..... Nice color on them thighs !

Justin

"God Bless our Troops home and abroad ! Thank you Veterans for your service !" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"Smokin'... It's a way of life and life's good !"

TBS... The Ultimate Seasoning For Great Tasting Q

I have a smokin' obsession & proud of it ! GMG Daniel Boone, MES 30 Gen 1, WSM 18.5", Weber Kettle, Mini WSM, Maverick ET-732, igrill2, Thermowand, Kitchener 1/2 HP Grinder, Dakotah 5 lb water stuffer, Chef's Choice 610 slicer, AGS 5 lb Tumbler, Vac Master Pro 140, AMNPS, Tube Smoker, The Briner & Q-Mats








Deer Steaks On The Smokey Joe with Shrimp & Salad !!
(12 photos)






Burger Bacon Shots !! 
(18 photos)






Brats, Texas Hot Links & Snack Sticks !! 
(33 photos)


ReplyQuoteMulti

post #15 of 53

3/30/14








Leah Elisheva
Save a bear, eat a vegetarian.





  
offline

3,029 Posts. Joined 9/2013
Location: Seacoast of New Hampshire
Points: 213

Wow Bear, when you do things, you DO them! And wonderfully!

This was so fun to see and all the pieces through the glass!

Your whole place must have smelled sensational as well!

Great job!

Cheers and here's to a wonderful new week! - Leah

Wild Boar, The Beach, And Bordeaux.

ReplyQuoteMulti

post #16 of 53

3/30/14








kesmc27





  
offline

368 Posts. Joined 2/2014
Location: South central Minnesota (New Ulm)
Points: 41

Those be some MIGHTY FINE looking eats!








German sausage from stuff to smoke
(11 photos)






Chicken Brest fatti this afternoon
(8 photos)






Stuffing andouille today
(14 photos)


ReplyQuoteMulti

post #17 of 53

3/30/14

Thread Starter  








Bearcarver





  
*online*

21,849 Posts. Joined 9/2009
Location: Macungie, PA
Points: 1755



Smoking B said:


> Looks mighty good Bear - especially with those taters!


Thank You Much!!

Yeah those taters are good, and they really suck up some awesome smoke flavor with light smoke.

Bear


Foamheart said:


> OK, so what you are saying here is Bear Jr. ain't holding up his end currently?
> 
> Why the Q-mat?


Yup---LOL---That's pretty much the size of it.

That's actually a Frog Mat I got before Q-Mats were available.

I was just trying it, and I'm not impressed---Maybe better with fish.

Bear

US Army Vietnam Veteran 1969---Dong Tam (9th Inf Div.)

Check Out Bear's Easy to Follow Step by Step Index Page. 

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

All Kinds To Choose From.

ReplyQuoteMulti

post #18 of 53

3/31/14

Thread Starter  








Bearcarver





  
*online*

21,849 Posts. Joined 9/2009
Location: Macungie, PA
Points: 1755



c farmer said:


> Them taters look killer Bear.
> 
> Gonna have to try them.
> 
> I love legs and thighs.  My wife eats the breasts.


Thanks Adam!!

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks real good Bear..... Gotta try them taters though, dang those look tasty..... Nice color on them thighs !
> 
> Justin


Thank You Justin!!

Yup those taters are my favorite.

Bear

US Army Vietnam Veteran 1969---Dong Tam (9th Inf Div.)

Check Out Bear's Easy to Follow Step by Step Index Page. 

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

All Kinds To Choose From.

ReplyQuoteMulti

post #19 of 53

3/31/14








BKBuilds





  
offline

70 Posts. Joined 3/2014
Points: 10

Thanks for the taters idea, I'm going to make them for an appetizer this weekend when my family is in town. ABT / SBTs around lunch taters mid afternoon, pulled pork for dinner =)

ReplyQuoteMulti

post #20 of 53

3/31/14








mtm29575





  
offline

125 Posts. Joined 6/2013
Location: Myrtle Beach SC
Points: 13

Those look fantastic, Bear!!  Very nice job. One question...how is the skin on the thighs? Does it crisp up at all at the higher temp?  Or if I wanted it crisper, would I need to toss them on a hot grill for a couple of minutes?

ReplyQuoteMulti


« Previous
1
2
3
Next »

Post a ReplyStart a New Thread

0 Unread Posts Subscribe Search This Thread Preferences

New Posts   All Forums:Forum Nav:

  Return Home

  Back to Forum: Poultry

  Next Thread: Buttermilk Brine for Pulled Chicken????

  Previous Thread: Chicken Thighs (MES 40 Smoked)


*Forums*

Smoking Meat (and other things)

Poultry

Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)
[h2]Reply[/h2]
Get notified when others reply:

[h3]SmokingMeatForums.com is proudly sponsored by[/h3]View our Sponsors Showcase

SmokingMeatForums.com  › Forums  › Smoking Meat (and other things)  › Poultry  › Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)

Currently, there are *589* Active Users   (40 Members and 549 Guests) Make me Inactive (hidden)

[h3]Recent Discussions[/h3]
› link test  2 minutes ago
› First solo smoke .. St. Louis ribs  5 minutes ago
› Preparing to do my first bacon  25 minutes ago
› Backyard BBQ Battle Royale  28 minutes ago
› Maintaining Temps - Way too high!!!!  39 minutes ago
› Smoke Hollow Pro 36 Upright Gas  40 minutes ago
› New to smoking   48 minutes ago
› For sale stumps platinum 5  50 minutes ago
› Introduction  53 minutes ago
› New it smoking  55 minutes ago
View:  New Posts   |  All Discussions

[h3]Recent Reviews[/h3]
› Black Maverick ET-733 Long Range Wireless Dual Probe BBQ Smoker... by antrocks22
› 12 Bones Smokehouse (Asheville NC) Blueberry-chipotle sauce by arodier
› Masterbuilt 20078715 Electric Digital Smoker Front Controller,... by Suzukiparts1
› Pit Boss Grills 71820 Wood Pellet Grill by loucarisma
› Smoking Meat: The Essential Guide to Real Barbecue by AnglerXL
› Primo Oval XL Ceramic Grill by pkimer
› Masterbuilt 40" Electric Smokehouse (2nd Gen.) 20070512 by Gifted tulip
› Char-Griller Duo Gas/Charcoal Grill by smelt240
› Char-Griller Competition Pro 8125 by KeithA
› Tappecue 4 Probe Remote BBQ Thermometer with Mobile Apps by billthedoc
View: More Reviews

[h3]New Articles[/h3]
› char grill 5050 gas smoker grill
› char grill 5050
› Seasonings & Marinades
› Tying a Butcher's Knot
› Finally got a new smoker!
› Smoking Log Template
› Taste Buds
› Initial Greeting
› Recommended Wet Curing Times
› smoked goose?
View: New Articles   |  All Articles

Home    |   Reviews    |   Forums    |   Articles    |   My Profile
About SmokingMeatForums.com    |   Advertise

[emoji]169[/emoji] 2016   SmokingMeatForums.com is powered by Huddler Lifestyle    |   FAQ    |   Support    |   Privacy/TOS    |   Site Map


----------

